# DCC Decoders



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

Starting to convert my roster to DCC, using a NEC PH 10R/ 10A system and D408 decoders but I have a question for those more knowledgable than myself. I picked up a couple of Digitrax DG583S Decoders as part of a deal and wanted to know if they are comparable with the NCE system. I've read in the NMRA standards that decoders are to be standardized but I can't find any reference to inter compatibility on various DCC manufacturer sites. Anyone have some input?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They should work fine for you. DCC complacence is industry wide.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

My biggest concern with most decoders is the spec on max voltage and what the current maximum represents.

Some decoder manufacturers give you a lot of info, others not much.

For instance LGB tells us small motors, single motors or dual motors.
OTOH zimo states an HO decoder has 1.2 amps total current, 35 volts max but 50 peak for a short time.
MRC older decoders are 21 volts and for my system this is not good as my track voltage is 24 volts (input power is 30 volts to my command station.)
Also there are specs for different features like function key output drivers.

There are NMRA standards, but it seems that when it comes to largescale the standard is a rubber band that can be stretched in any direction.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

All modern DCC decoders "work" with all DCC systems. There are some manufacturers that make unique extensions to the DCC system so you may need their control systems to easily use these extensions.

A word of caution, the Digi 583 is a very old design and it's current rating is optimistic. You probably got them for a very good price... there's a reason for that!

The D408 decoders are rugged, but very basic.

Greg


----------

